# Shop in Shop in Wesel



## Thomas. (17. Juni 2021)

der Laden ist ja Quasi bei mir ums eck, muss ich mir mal anschauen gehen, es soll ja wie mir aus zuverlässiger Quelle mitgeteilt wurde der fähigste Mann von FP aus Voerde dort jetzt Beschäftigt sein.   
Kann also nicht schlecht sein der Laden.


----------

